# 75g Discus 3d BG



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure if you guys remember me, I did a lot of 3D background and the huge 265g 7ft office tank. After that office tank leaked I got out of fish keeping over the winter and only keep 2 tanks. One is a 75g peacock.hap the other a 20g angel tank.

Well as it goes, it's hard to stay away from this hobby. So I just recently bought a new 75 tank. I plan to make this an in wall discus tank, with 3d back ground, and the wall in front being a 3d wall (like the 265 tank I did if anyone remebers that) only on a smaller scale.

So here's the first few pics of the project. I'll go from here...












































As of today










Plan on about 8-10full size discus in the tank after it is done.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

That's the back of the tank obviously, that is also where I will keep my Koi when I bring them in from my pond.

Will update the Discus tank as I get on it shortly....


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Got a little time to get back to some work on this in wall Discus tank build tonight. Those that remember my rock wall 265g build will recognize where I am going with the foam board wall (it will look like a jungle rock wall). Since this tank will have a 3D background and be built into the wall that can make doing tank maintenance a bit of a headache because you cant view through the front or back glass while doing vacuuming and such.

So thinking a bit ahead with an eye towards tank maintenance I am making the center panel of the wall hinged so that I will be able to raise and latch it up out of the way to give me full tank access for in tank cleaning/work.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow. Awesome idea with the hinges. I can see that coming in handy in so many ways. Lookin' forward to following the build.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Wall is built and foam wall front is all attached so tank is now fully in the wall. Time to start carving and make a ton of foam debris :lol:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Some carving done tonight. Long ways to go though.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Managed about 8 hours of carving on the bottom section today.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

What kind of tools are you using?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I like to use a serrated knife and a dry wall scraper for most the work. Also use a 1" wide sharp chisel for some of the other areas.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Just about done with all the carving now as of today. Just have the small upper panel and small side panels left to do.


----------



## Off_register (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome to see you back at it! Can't wait to see more pics of the progress. Looks great so far!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Hand carved rock wall is now done. Complete with hinged upper portion so I can access the tank easily for cleaning. Next week after I get back from a fishing trip I'll be starting the matching in tank 3D background.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

My one front is no longer lonely. Already have a 6ft tank secured, **** these fronts, once you get one you want more! lol


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad to see you back at it, Steve. Looks good so far!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Haven't had a chance to do much else with this one lately with all the work getting the house decorated and ready for the holidays, but managed to steal away about an hour the other night and get some vines added to the rock wall to get that jungle look I like.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Decided to do a planted setting on this tank. First batch of plants just showed up (java fern) still waiting on the java moss and Anubias to show up this week. I plan to make the 3DBG where I can attach the java fern directly to the 3DBG so it looks like a living rock wall.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Still have to build the 3D background once I get time after Christmas but started planting the frontosa tank this evening. This is only half the plants, and still have a bunch of moss that will be attached to the 3DBG once done.


----------

